# Απίστευτη κτηνωδία



## LostVerse (Dec 20, 2010)

Βρήκα σήμερα αυτό... http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=224498&cid=17

Έχω μείνει άφωνος...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2010)

Το ιστολόγιό του είναι αυτό: http://www.kounelosfaxtis.blogspot.com/
Τρόποι αναφοράς της υπηρεσίας στον πάροχο, εδώ: How can I report abuse?


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 20, 2010)

Έχει και στο κείμενο κάποιες πληροφορίες:



> *Διαμαρτυρηθείτε για τη δράση αυτού του ανθρωπόμορφου κτήνους στέλνοντας μηνύματα και τηλεφωνώντας:
> *
> 
> http://www.safeline.gr/node/121
> ...



Αλλά το Blogger πρέπει να είναι ο ταχύτερος τρόπος λογικά.


----------



## LostVerse (Feb 6, 2011)

Λοιπόν, αν και δεν αναφέρεται σαφώς, πιθανολογώ ότι είναι το ίδιο άτομο. Η σύλληψη έγινε περίπου την ίδια χρονική περίοδο: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=378543&ct=1&dt=17/01/2011


----------

